# Cat loves the shower



## bigred (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of my black cat that loves to sit on the counter and swat people in the shower. He does this everyday and its pretty funny, He has sunk his claws into me thru the shower curtain


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

He is playing swat the human! Nice looking cat!


----------



## bigred (Feb 19, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> He is playing swat the human! Nice looking cat!



I saw a picture of chewy today, Is he a retired poice dog?, My wife wants a dog but not sure how a dog will do with the torts. Is your dog good with the torts


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

bigred said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > He is playing swat the human! Nice looking cat!
> ...



*Yes, he is a retired police dog. He is now ten years old. He does fantastic with our other critters, including the torts. He had to be conditioned to leave them alone when I first got him. Our dogs are not left unattended with our torts, just being safe. I have seen many injuries to tortoises and turtles from dogs. One of my friends lost his 140 pound galop from a dog encounter!*


----------



## bigred (Feb 23, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...



Thats terrible, Im gonna split up the yard if we get a dog.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 23, 2012)

bigred said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...




dont get a dog!....just get more turtles and torts!....


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 25, 2012)

hi, nice cat. mine does the same thing.diesel is his name and is a feral cat i saved at 4 days old.diesel waits for me to get out of the shower and hides. as soon as i get a towel and step out , hes on my legs acting like he wants to shred me! the other nite i woke up because he was pulling the rubber band out of my hair with his teeth and kicking me with his back feet! yes he is insane, but he only does these thing to me.i guess having no mother or other cats around he doesnt know how to act, so he takes it out on me! 'lol' ps. his nick name is the village swamp cat.hope your cat is not like mine or you have your hands full. 'lol'


----------

